# no period after Ivf



## Julie21 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, I have a bit of a struggle....
I had my (second) IVF transfer on July 21st (16 days ago?), and I still do not have any periods... I dread doind a test, as I fear seeing it negative again... do you reckon it is a positive sign?
Thank you for your support!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Julie,

my period didn't arrive untill 21 days after transfer, if you already have done a test and it was neg, i would hang on if you can as seeing bfn is horrible hun. 

luv pam xxx


----------



## Julie21 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Pam,
Why? I do not understand why I would not have my periods before.... if it failed, it failed... I do not know why I would have to wait for that long?
I am lost, back to the basics...
Cheers,
Julie

hi Julie,

my period didn't arrive untill 21 days after transfer, if you already have done a test and it was neg, i would hang on if you can as seeing bfn is horrible hun.

luv pam xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi julie 

i am sorry if i have confused you hun, i think it was the progerone that stopped my period arriving, although i am not sure. you could try posting in ask a nurse then you might get some answers,

luv pam xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi julie

i would do what woppa says hun if you have no af test again hope you get answers soon 

love always lilly xx


----------

